# who makes the best omh?



## llineb (Dec 13, 2010)

Who makes the best oatmeal milk and honey scent?  I've tried one but it doesn't smell as heavenly as the OMH soap I used to buy when I lived in North Carolina.

Does this scent hold up well in CP?  I've only seen it in M&P soap.

Sorry, so many questions. ;0)


----------



## carebear (Dec 14, 2010)

Lots of good ones.  I like Scent Works' OMH.  but someone has a Buzzy Bee's or something that is just lovely.


----------



## honor435 (Dec 16, 2010)

I cant find one I like either, aroma haven has an ok one.


----------



## Healinya (Dec 16, 2010)

I have nothing to compare it to, but I like soapsupplies.

http://www.soapsupplies.net/fragrance2.html


----------



## babydawnsmom (Dec 26, 2010)

*Essential Oil University's OMH is pretty good*

Hey there. Don't know if you sell your soap to the public or not but if you do, Essential Oil University has excellent prices and their Oatmeal, Milk and Honey smells just right to me.

I've used Crafters Choice OMH and while it's nice..it has a bit of almond aroma to it however their Goat Milk and Honey smells more like oatmeal, milk and honey to me and it lasts a long while in CP (it's really nice).


----------



## honor435 (Dec 27, 2010)

crafters choice is very almond smelling, not slightly.


----------



## hellocrafty (Dec 27, 2010)

I love Sweetcakes & Brambleberry's versions of OMH


----------

